

Remind HN: Yayquery is awesome. OSS projects should pay attention. - thesethings

Hi there HN folks.<p>A new episode of Yayquery, a video podcast about Jquery, was recently released.<p>And it hit me.<p>"Sheesh, these folks do a good job. Anybody involved in open source... or any kind of community... should take notes."<p>Aside from being a great way to keep up with worldwide Jquery events + news + releases, it is extremely clever and funny.<p>I have no affiliation with it, or with Jquery actually. But I just think it's a great model for OSS peeps of all types: be friendly, be helpful, be a window in your community for outsiders<p><i></i><i></i><i>We lurk before be download</i><i></i><i></i><p>http://yayquery.com
======
thesethings
(clickable) <http://yayquery.com>

